# Port 30005 open in firewalled router



## chieftain

Hi, I have D-Link's DSL-2730U modem/router. I've enabled the router's firewall and disabled TR-069 (putting in some dummy ACS URL and login credentials as well). However port scans show 30005 as open. I believe this is used by the TR-069 client. How do I definitively filter this port? Thanks.


----------



## Jason09

Hi,
Does the client not work even with the port open? Have you tried putting your computer in the DMZ of the router?


----------



## Wand3r3r

Jason09 I believe Chieftain wants the port closed not open.

I see nothing in the manual referring to that port. 

Not sure why you put dummy info in TR-069 when all you needed was "disable"


----------



## chieftain

Yes, I would like the port closed/filtered.

I had disabled the TR-069 client but the port is always open. When I try to access the "Connection request URL" page (basically, http://WANIP:30005), it asks for an IgdAuthentication user name and password so I put in some dummy info there, knowing it's probably not going to do anything...

Screenshot:










No matter what, the port used is 30005 and it stays open
eg. ANY_WAN = xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:30005
or LOOPBACK = 127.0.0.1:30005


----------



## Wand3r3r

can you change the "connection request url"? see if you can change the port to 0

I would suggest you contact dlink support since this is particular to their line of router.


----------



## chieftain

I can't modify the "Connection Request URL" in any way. It's blocked and auto-updates based on WAN interface option. 30005 is the fixed port. I have emailed their customer support in my country and will post their reply here if it solves this issue.


----------



## dexter81

Hi!

I have a D-Link router (DSL-2640B)

I have the same port opened and I can't close it.

I have noticed too, that sometimes when I erase a forwarded port from the list, this actually doesn't dissapears.

Can anybody help please?

PS: Sorry by my poor English.


----------



## Jason09

This may be a defect in the router. Have you checked to make sure you have the latest firmware for the router?


----------



## dexter81

Thanks a lot for your interest.

I have been "playing" whith the router (D-Link DSL-2640B) and I have discovered two things.

First: I was forwarding ports but with the UPnP activated this isn't needed. By this reason the ports were still opened although I was deleting their forwarding rules. Solution to close these ports: Deactivate the UPnP.

Second: I think the 30005 is opened by the router and it will be always opened despite we deactive the TR-069 client. It will be asking for IgdAuthentication always and anybody can connect from the internet with the default username and password. I THINK if this is deactivated the only response is a blank web page and it isn't dangerous, but I would like to confirm this.

Hope it helps someone.

Like I said before, thanks a lot and excuse me by my poor English.


----------



## chieftain

@dexter81 - First of all, your English is very good 

Deactivating the TR-069 client is exactly what I've done and also put in some dummy values for ACS URL, etc. and changed all the default passwords (admin, user, support).

The D-Link support staff recommended that I stealth the port 30005 to an invalid/unused IP on the LAN.

This can be done under "Virtual Server" from the web management page (192.168.1.1) etc. and mapping 30005 to an invalid IP like 192.168.0.250. I tried it and the port is rendered "stealth".


----------

